

Learn design in nine weeks this summer in Chicago - kevinyun

Hey everyone,<p>We're a group of designers from Chicago who are launching a purely design-focused school in Chicago! We want to teach people in-person front-end web development, UI/UX, and graphic design in nine short weeks during the summer in Chicago. We're passionate about what we do and we would love to teach others who are interested in design. We're excited to share this with you -- feel free to check out http://thedesignation.co to learn more.
======
kevinyun
Shortcut link: <http://thedesignation.co>

------
akash925
Excited about this!

------
timjahn
Very cool!

